# Conjonctivite



## Nounou31 (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai un enfant que je garde avec une conjonctivite , je l'ai remarqué  à 10h 30' .
Moi j'accueille les enfants malades mais conjonctivite ,j'ai peur , de plus mon mari est diabétique s'il l'a chopée ce n'est pas agréable,  que faite vous


----------



## ElisabethSom (15 Décembre 2022)

C'est vraiment un truc qui ne m'effraie absolument pas,  pourtant mes enfants ont en eu souvent. 
Donc perso, j'accueille sans pb.


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Décembre 2022)

Une collègue refusait l'accueil ! perso j'ai accueilli mon petit dernier car il m'en avait fait une je me suis bien lavé les mains fait attention car j'ai moi-même les yeux fragiles ! alors faites comme vous le sentez ... j'espère juste que le petit a ce qu'il faut pour être soigné les parents doivent prendre un RV !


----------



## B29 (15 Décembre 2022)

J'accueille sans problème.  Il faut se laver les mains très souvent et faire attention que les autres enfants ne touchent les yeux de l'enfant malade. Il faut être vigilante.


----------



## booboo (15 Décembre 2022)

Et il faut surtout mettre en place un traitement adapté.


----------



## kikine (15 Décembre 2022)

c'est très contagieux je n'accepte pas non plus


----------



## Sandrine2572 (15 Décembre 2022)

Idem j accepte sans problème


----------



## Leeanna (15 Décembre 2022)

J'accepte aussi, mais je demande à ce que l'enfant voit un médecin tout de même. Lavage de main ++ et éviter les contacts. J'avais un petit garçon avec une conjonctivite carabiné il y a un mois et personne d'autre n'a été contaminé. Ouf !


----------



## Griselda (15 Décembre 2022)

Oulala, y aurait il un danger imminent qu'un rhume des yeux puisse détraquer un traitement contre le diabète??? 

Très franchement et blague à part je suis surprise que "tu ais PEUR" d'une conjonctivite car oui c'est contagieux, oui ça mérite un traitement rapidement car c'est très inconfortable mais je n'ai jamais entendu de conjonctivite mortelle... contrairement à la grippe, la gastro... Toi qui accueil habituellement des enfants malades volontiers je suis certaine que ton Mari va s'en sortir... surtout qu'il ne soignera pas lui même ce bébé j'imagine, non?!

Par contre oui un sms immédiat aux PE pour qu'ils prennent RDV pour avoir le bon traitement sans tarder car ça ne passera sans doute pas tout seul et encore une fois c'est très inconfortable pour bébé.


----------



## assmatzam (15 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Je refuse l'accueil tant que l'enfant n'a pas de traitement 

Et il ne suffit pas de se laver les mains pour passer à travers 

La contagion entre enfant est très présente car le petit malade va se frotter les yeux toucher les jouets, jouet que le copain va évidemment vouloir aussi et qu'il va toucher à son tour et se toucher le visage

Et aller hop le lendemain le copain a les yeux tous collé et plein de pus

Oh et tata aussi c'est réveillée avec les yeux tout collé pourtant elle a fait attention 
Et tata se retrouve chez l'ophtalmologiste car ses yeux sont extrêmement douloureux et elle n'y voit plus rien 

Oui oui je vous assure ça fait très mal
Traitement antibio pendant 8 jours

Vous l'aurez compris ça met déjà arrivé et pas qu'une fois 
Donc maintenant c'est niet


----------



## Pity (16 Décembre 2022)

Un petit est arrivé avec les yeux collés, il y a quelques mois...
J'ai dit au papa que c'était une belle conjonctivite, j'accepte l'enfant pour la journée, mais médecin au plus vite car les pharmaciens ne donnent pas de traitement avec antibiotiques (collyre)
Donc on fait au mieux pour une journée mais pas d'acceuil le lendemain si pas de traitement ...

J'ai des yeux très sensibles et fragiles..je fais également attention à moi !!


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

au début de mon travail j'avais était contaminé par un petit qui en avais une, je me suis bien informé sur cette infection, depuis pas de souci en suivant les règles d'hygiène, parcontre oui faut un traitement

et l'enfant,je le lâche pas une seconde des yeux, au cas ou il se frotte les yeux puis touche un copain ou encore faire un calin ect... je l'isole pas non plus lol mais j'explique pourquoi et il comprend.


----------



## Caro35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi, le petit que j’accueille est arrivé hier matin avec une conjonctivite à l’œil gauche. N’ayant que lui je l’accepte. D’autant plus qu’il avait rdv chez le médecin le soir même.
Après la sieste, les deux yeux étaient pris.
Résultat chez le médecin le soir : un peu de fièvre et des petits boutons partout, c’est la scarlatine !
Donc contagieux 48 heures, pas d’accueil aujourd’hui…
J’espère qu’il va vite se rétablir.


----------

